# Theiving xxxxxxxx!



## newbie30 (Jun 28, 2007)

Our van was at what we thought was a secure storage unit. Last night it and a couple of other vans were done over by a professional gang who knew what they were doing. Our alarms were taken out, lightbulbs removed to prefent lights flashing, window broken, door locks broken or jemmied. Skylight taken out and taken, Waeco air con unit taken out and taken also remote control for it taken, so two big holes left and it rained. Fiamma 4 bike rack taken out, Fiamma 8 ladder taken out, generator, waste hog, day tent and all sorts of other bits taken.
No finger prints left but police found footprints on roof (glad we hadnt washed it recently)
so now we are left with thousands of pounds of damage and lots of incomvenience....
anothe van lost two skylights a hob unit and a sink.... very much a steal to order....

if anyone hears of anything being offered for sale or sees anything at a car boot please inform... i will be keeping a keen eye on ebay.....
absolutely gutted


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Offensive comments removed by moderators.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read your sad tale.

As you say they are scum. So storage compund is not very secure, do the owners live on site? Obviously their security will need beefing up!

Getting the mh repaired/refitted is a nightmare especially as a lot of places are on holiday now.

Hope it doesn't take too long for you to be back on the road.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Which part of the country?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

dreadfull state of affaires. If the culprits a caught its only a slap on the wrist
Does the "security" compound have insurance cover or is it down to you.

Roughly what area are you in.
You will take a hit on your excess i supose. I am in process of trying to claim back mine after wife was reversed into a couple of months ago.

How do you feel on leaving your mh i a compound that is so vulnerable.

I hope you get sorted soon and be able to ejoy your m/h.

dave p


----------



## newbie30 (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for the messages, we are in the Reading/Bracknell area

we are going to do it on our insurance, altho we need to speak to the oweners who live on site - they have a house at the entrance and big noisy dogs loose and have on secrity barrier which is open during the day shut from 8 and theres another card operated secutrity barrier which slides back for people who park there and recloses.... site doesnt have vast fencing but pretty thick hedges and ditches backing onto fields... no cctv either.... but it was the only place nearby that could take our size of van (Argos)

we ourselves doubt the gange got out over the fields becuase of the sheer weight/cumbersomeness of what they took....
t
he really sad thing is that we are in the process of moving house to be able to have the camper parked on our driveway permanently..... but the camper wont be going back to the storage site thats for sure....


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Gutted for you mate. I hope they catch the scumbags that did this. Sad to say though, they probably wont.  

Good luck getting it all sorted.

steve


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

What a terrible tale you tell! 8O :evil: 

There is no words I can use on a public forum to describe these low lifes that would do this to your pride and joy!  

I hope the police catch them, sadly however I would not hold your breath.  

I hope your insurance company treat you well and all gets sorted out quickly. :wink: 

Take care 

Keith and Ros


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your plight.
Nothing I say will really help but wanted to reply.

Hope you get things sorted quickly.


Phil & janet


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I did look into storage for our van but after a bit of internet browsing it seems these places are like supermarkets to these scumbags so we decided it was safer on the drive.
They would have to drive past to know you even have one.
Really hope they get what they deserve and you get sorted quickly.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Melly said:


> Really hope they get what they deserve


I agree entirely, but I think you've got two hopes. One is Bob Hope, and the other..........

This is clearly a well-organised and well-planned burglary. I doubt the items will be found at car boot sales, but will already have been moved on to order, quite possibly abroad. There are currently several gangs up & down the country who specialise in this type of crime.

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope that this is reported in the local press. It may help others decide whether the security they are paying for is of a reasonable standard.

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thieves*

Hello

Sorry to hear of your thieving scumbags.

We were recently broken into at home.

Post Here

Not wanting to hyjack your thread but if you can be more specific about what what stolen (model of a/c etc) will keep an eye on ebay too.

Mercedes Coventry and Macclesfield were recently targets of thieves in a similar way. A gang scoured the compund for cars with Comand (Mercedes Fitted Navigation Units). They then sprayed the headlights of the cars with comand to prevent the headlamps being seen flashing on CCTV. They took 17 Navigation units in less than 20 mins.

Hope you get sorted!

Trev.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Sorty to hear of the sad sad news.
Just think of this..

In years to come the scum who did this will be contenplating thier life. Perhaps they will have lost a loved one, perhaps they will have an incurable illness or desease, or some other fate will have become them, and at this time they will think what did i do to deserve this. And then hopefully their minds will wonder back to when they broke into and violated some ones pride and joy. And then perhaps they will have the answer.

I hope this isnt too offensive to the less practical

DR COTTS


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

so so sorry t hear this, we in the caaries dont have a high crime rate, we only have the standard immobiliser but no extr locks on the van but we feel secure here, a good reason not to resde in Britain anymore, i feel for you.


----------



## newbie30 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for those messages it put a smile on my face....
and i am a great believer in what comes around etc...

have just come off the phone to the police... i think the suspicion is that it might be travellers - there a quite a few sites in the surrounding area and what was taken was such a 'shopping list' we suspect that they are converting something and now have all the bits they needed....

will put more details of items here and keep an eye on ebay but suspect that they wont be sold....

good idea about letting the local press know.... will at least make people think twice about the storage site... am pretty fed up with them as the copes told them to contact me as soon as they had left and it took her 6 hours to call me meanwhile the water poured in... she had told me the police had said they would contact me.... i know who wont be lying...


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

That is pretty awful thing to be confronted with. 

Unfortunately, when the proffessionals come in, they take it regardless of what is there to protect it. I recall many years ago, i owed a recovery company - that was wiped out by pro theives. Police reckoned it was to order. They actually removed 6 recovery lorries without even opening the compound gate. Craned over the fence with god only knows what!

And as usual, no-one saw a thing! So i can sympathise with your plight. At least you are covered, although it may not help you much when you have a replacement as you will always be a little paranoid for a while, it does mean you can return to your lifestyle and holidays!

As for travellers - it seems they are shopping at the moment! Must be the season for it - they have been after peoples DOGS down our way!! Apparently for breeding....


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_As for travellers - it seems they are shopping at the moment for peoples dogs.

Apparently for breeding...._

Should work as they act like bl**dy dogs!


----------



## christheref (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe that we were also on the same site - 5 Motor homes were targeted - all Fiats, Our Rear door and Gas Store door was taken, AirCon unit and the Helki Roofllight, External Awning _ 10ft long. Tremendous downpour Wed night and all the furnishings carpets drenched. Loots of silly things taken like the Wifes Makeup & Toiletry, Sky Box, The computer contol panel over the door was pulled off and the componants stripped out and then thrown on the ground. The Van has been taken away for repairs - The Garage has had a van in a similar state come in early in the week from the same general area - Camberley/ Fleet. Can we risk to take our van back to the same yard - any suggestions for storeage around North Hampshire/ Surrey close to M3/M4 /M25


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

TRAVELLERS :twisted: My local council have given a HOUSE to a family of them *TWO* Doors away from me my motorhome is parked in front of my house,guess how paranoid I get :!: 
I'd better shut up now :-#


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Offensive thoughts conveyed but printed ones removed by Clive to save the moderators the job!.

C.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Such forebearance Clive!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Really sorry to read your news - it's appalling and unbelievable . Could you tell me if it is a CASSOA storage site? If so was it a gold. silver or bronze one?

We are looking around Crediton - and am now wondering if it is worth paying for

Hope you have a good insurance company 

Carol


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

only one safe storage solution, Mr 12 gauge over and under.
Come and get it Mr Vandweller :lol: You know it makes sense.
Please dont think I'm being flipent, if that happened to my van (as descibed in orginal post) I just don't know what I would do!!!
T


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Did'nt mean to post last, sorry for any offence.
T

(Mod Note. 
Easy enough to correct.
You just hit the







button and change or remove the comments you wish you had not made!!!!)


----------



## frankcoffi (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry for your losses.Firstly there is a storage area at popham right next to the airfield and b4 the garage on the A303 just at the start of the M3.Surely you should be able to claim from the compound owners insurance ?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Tinhuttraveler said:


> Did'nt mean to post last, sorry for any offence.


lol - didn't mean to? :lol: Course not.

Dougie.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Clive "Ye canny hing a man for what he's thinking" (Robert Burns) Andy.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*ouch!*

Without being critical of other users of the compound, If these items as you say are cumbersome I would have a close look at the other vans in the compound and check who has left around the time of the incident especially who may not return. The best security in the world will not help if the robbers also stored their van there?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> There is no words I can use on a public forum to describe these low lifes that would do this to your pride and joy! Crying or Very sad


Ditto.

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I wonder if a caravan was taken from the site by the owner fully laden with swag. Never to be returned to site. Maybe a newcomer with only a months storage paid for. Just ann idea.


Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Now that *is* devious!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not devious pippin, its how i would do the job.
In and out of compound a few times, smile at security, false plates, Watch how often vehicles come in and out, Easy to spot the weekend user and the week long user. You do not have to stay in compound to collect thet sort of info. I supose its what is called casing the joint.

No i am not a thief just a simple chemical retailer with an inquisitive mind.

Dave p


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Would have had to be a big caravan cos with that lot on board he'd be over his payload (as if they'd worry about that).

Thinking on, you don't remove all that stuff in 5 minutes.

Just suppose that same getaway van was used as a 'trojan horse' and the low lifes who did the deed were hidden inside. No worry about getting through security. Plenty of time to leisurely ruin people's pride and joy and full refreshments and rest facilities laid on.

Then off in the morning as an 'early starter'.

Scarey but possible

SDA


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Many on this thread have decided it was done by travellers or some variant on that theme.

Is there any evidence for this?

You see I read a local weekly newspaper and the court page is one page I don't miss. They publish name and street of convicted persons.

At the time of the offence, if a theft especially a rural one, the paper can be full of oblique references to itinerants of various persuasions. 

Later I have often been able from memory to match punishment to crime but I have never seen my paper publish a retraction when it is clear that the offence was actually committed by one of our resident lowlifes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The theft was done by proffesionals. That is their job. Car boot sales stolen to order etc. Social security as well no doubt. We go to work or are retired.

Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Right, now that you have all disclosed suitable modii operandii I will go in search of a suitable storage compound.

I could do with an A/C unit and some other bits 'n pieces for my MH!!


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi The stuff stolen is more likely to be taken by White Transit Vans, to the Southern part of a Country, of which we are not allowed to mention, by a Tribe of Ethnic minorities, of whom we cannot name. The equipment is then taken to the Continent to be sold or traded with their fellow Tribesmen. This method of theft is safer than taking complete Vehicles, (Caravans or Motorhomes) which are much more traceable. 

Come on Sallytrafic, you were a bit slow off the mark in leaping to the defence of your friendly, fellow travooops, nearly said the forbidden words!!!! 

What do we expect in this rotten Society of ours, when we import scumbags, from all over the world,and a huge number from not too faraway. We have enough of our own. Cheers Andy


----------



## newbie30 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sallytrafic i was just repeating what pc plod had told me was their suspicions....
we are certain it was some kind of overnight job..


----------



## 122968 (Apr 30, 2009)

Racist comment removed by moderators and member kicked off this topic.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

goldenlast said:


> romainian gypos .vote bnp. problem sorted.


You really are the most racist person on this forum, aren't you. The only plus side in continuing to demonstrate it, is that you allow people to clearly see the close correlation between ignorance and discrimination.

And yes, I am allowed to challenge your unacceptable utterings, not only because this forum stands for far better than that, but mainly because the vast majority of people here reading your comments find them ugly.

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BNP*



goldenlast said:


> romainian gypos .vote bnp. problem sorted.


Voting BNP

So will this prevent the thieving White (often referred to as Caucasian) British Scumbags who broke into our Motorhome and Home over the last two years?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

With the selection of items that were stolen I personally think that it may not necessarily be offered for sale, I think the items may have been stolen for self use, It may be worth an advert in the local press asking for information on the goods, ie does anyone know of anyone that is improving/building a Mh, You would be surprised how many are willing to help.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> With the selection of items that were stolen I personally think that it may not necessarily be offered for sale, I think the items may have been stolen for self use, It may be worth an advert in the local press asking for information on the goods, ie does anyone know of anyone that is improving/building a Mh, You would be surprised how many are willing to help.


Good idea ST, it certainly sounds like a shopping list for a van conversion.

I would've thought that the local paper would be pleased to treat it as a news story with an appeal to contact the police rather than a paid for ad which might not connect with the people that can help.

SDA


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Our local police force are pushing the usage of Smartwater in the context of domestic property. Apparently the advantage is that it not only uniquely marks your property, but also transfers onto the hands of miscreants and stays there (invisibly) for weeks afterwards so it's particularly disliked by thieves because of the traceability. Intent on our estate is to have warning signs on the lampposts along side the neighbourhood watch ones - police apparently think it's a good deterrent. Thinking about it, might make sense to scatter it liberally in the MH as well...our nhw co-ordinator also has a MH so I may mention it to them.

Obviously the whole thing is a bit of a waste of time unless the local police force are suitably equipped, but given they're marketing it around here...

Sorry that it's a bit bolting the stable door in the OP's case, but it might be worth looking at for the future.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Sorry that it's a bit bolting the stable door in the OP's case, but it might be worth looking at for the future.


Not at all Rosbotham, it's a damn good idea.  

Stickers on the outside of the van would be an excellent deterrent, and if the scrotes did still get in there would be a far better chance of apprehending both them and the booty. 

On behalf of the forum can I ask you please to look into this and report back in some detail.

Maybe if you wrote up a piece for inclusion in our Guides forum, then it would be there forever to help all members, old and new!  

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Zeb (Wearing official, and rather fetching Mods hat.)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Will do...give me a few days...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Will do...give me a few days...


Good man - thanks!! This will be a very useful guide.  

Suggest you use the Temp FAQ forum for tryouts and for others to contribute to the final article. >> Here <<

You can mess around as much as you like in there, then PM me with a direct link to the final article and I'll transfer it for you.

Dave (Mod hat off. It's more comfortable!) :lol: :lol:


----------

